# Precision flow valves selection for our CO2 pressurized system



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

Is there such a thing as a 0-10V DC control regulator? Maybe something that would effectively be a third stage (so you can't go above your second stage limit), to let you do variable output, controlled by an Apex or similar?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Streetwise said:


> Is there such a thing as a 0-10V DC control regulator? Maybe something that would effectively be a third stage (so you can't go above your second stage limit), to let you do variable output, controlled by an Apex or similar?



Hmm why would you want to adjust pressure on the fly?


Process control can be done w/ a simple solenoid switching.


Micro solenoids for CO2 regulators - Reef Central Online Community


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

there are different methods to regulate the co2 flow rate, but for planted aquarium, especially for the small to medium size aquariums, a flow control device that can put out a constant and a manageable 10 sccm flow rate, is a huge plus. 

normally we are injecting CO2 at 10-20 sccm(Atmosphere volume) flow rate.


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

It is just a theoretical question since 0-10V control options are available for powerheads and such.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

fellow planted tank hobbyists, don't just look, if you have found any good one base on the info provided here, sound out.

After I did the research a while ago, I gathered at least one of each of most flow control valves models here, still need time to test them.

Some of the rare brands/models, I still don't have any luck to locate them, need your help if you are that luck person, please post a picture and your experience applying the rare brand/models metering valve in the co2 system.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

as for today, this info thread is mostly completed.

I will add pictures of different metering valves


----------



## Ddrizzle (Jan 30, 2019)

For someone who was interested in this topic but isnt a co2 accessory nerd, I have no idea how to make this info useful to me.

Is any of this better or will male my aquascaping life easier than my jardli regulator with one big and one small knob with a bubble counter?


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Ddrizzle said:


> For someone who was interested in this topic but isnt a co2 accessory nerd, I have no idea how to make this info useful to me.
> 
> Is any of this better or will male my aquascaping life easier than my jardli regulator with one big and one small knob with a bubble counter?


Yes, this can be good info but it can also be a bit misleading as there are some things assumed which many will not find true on their tanks. One point is the assumed back pressure which will not be found on tanks using reactors. 
For your question, it sounds like you have two knobs and one is to set the output pressure from the reg and the other may be a form of needle valve to adjust the flow. Many ready made sets don't come with a very high quality needle valve and many do want more control. 
What makes a good needle valve can be used to judge a CO2 set, just by looking. Many cheap valves are short, while the better needle valve will have a longer, more finely machined and tapered needle. They can be somewhat like sticking your finger in a hole to control the flow. It kinda/sorta works but it lacks the real precision of a long finely tapered needle in a precise hole and moved on very fine threads. So if you have a short stubby valve and the machining looks like a couple monkeys did the work, it may not work as well as you want as you get further into the game. We do tend to get more particular as we move along. :wink2:


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

Ddrizzle said:


> For someone who was interested in this topic but isnt a co2 accessory nerd, I have no idea how to make this info useful to me.
> 
> Is any of this better or will male my aquascaping life easier than my jardli regulator with one big and one small knob with a bubble counter?


it depends, I think it is the same as some people prefer ADA products, for their planted tanks.

this info thread is the completed version of old metering valve selection thread from 2011, around those years(2011 and after), high precision metering valves were cheap and easy to find on evilbay, a lot of planted tank hobbyists built their own high end pressurized co2 systems with the help of oldpunk's DIY thread and picking up high precision metering valves based on the info from this thread.

around that time far more hobbyists chose GLA co2 systems because the topic of DIY co2 pressurized systems got the attention of a lot of planted tank hobbyists and wanted to inject co2 to their planted tank, a lot of them preferred high quality co2 systems but not everyone had the ability, tools, time, to build so GLA was in good business back then.

Now the listed high precision metering valves are expensive and rare, but there is always good deal appear once in a while, if you know what to get.


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

Bettatail said:


> as for today, this info thread is mostly completed.
> 
> I will add pictures of different metering valves



nice collection of the HR series. I don't see the H4.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

H3L is definitely a beast. I bought a bunch many years ago when they were on sale for $8 each. 

Slowly gave them to friends/other hobbyists over the years, but still have a few left for myself


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

flowerfishs said:


> nice collection of the HR series. I don't see the H4.


I do have one H4 with turn counter handle, but don't know where I put it, it is precision metering valve but a little bit off the range for extremely low flow rate adjustment, same as H5, H6.
There are some H4 on the evilbay, around $25 each, but no turn counter handle.



Darkblade48 said:


> H3L is definitely a beast. I bought a bunch many years ago when they were on sale for $8 each.
> 
> Slowly gave them to friends/other hobbyists over the years, but still have a few left for myself


it seems back in 2011 anyone read this thread all got themselves at least one nice H3L, and then nice high end DIY co2 systems as self accomplishment. 

ready to build a nice co2 system with the H3L metering valve again?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Bettatail said:


> ready to build a nice co2 system with the H3L metering valve again?


 I still have my setup! I've been just avoiding high light/high tech == high maintenance (!!) aquariums for the last few years.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

There is a good price swagelok 1/8 npt inlet/outlet M series metering valve, evilbay # 114156695797


----------



## supert (Jun 16, 2011)

Is this fixable? Needle broke inside the body, anyway to get it out? no grip for a twzeeter...


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

you will need another needle to push it from the other side, but not worth to fix it, only if you want to use the lower valve body.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

Any one wants to DIY a two stage co2 system, right now there are some swagelok S series metering valve SS-SS4-VH, vernier handle version, available on evil bay.
The same metering valve is at upper right in above picture.

Evil bay item number : 324555777352


----------



## EmotionalFescue (Jun 24, 2020)

Bettatail said:


> Any one wants to DIY a two stage co2 system, right now there are some swagelok S series metering valve SS-SS4-VH, vernier handle version, available on evil bay.
> The same metering valve is at upper right in above picture.
> 
> Evil bay item number : 324555777352


Thanks for the heads up! This is the type of adapter one would need to fit this to something in 1/8 npt right?


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

that is right, the SS-4-TA-1-2


----------



## ReeferRusso (Dec 29, 2018)

EmotionalFescue said:


> Thanks for the heads up! This is the type of adapter one would need to fit this to something in 1/8 npt right?
> 
> View attachment 1028050


Are you asking because the fitting coming off your regulator is 1/8th?


----------



## EmotionalFescue (Jun 24, 2020)

ReeferRusso said:


> Are you asking because the fitting coming off your regulator is 1/8th?


I'm actually going to fit this to the output of a brooks flow meter, and it turns out it's 1/4. So I actually needed SS-4-TA-1-4.


----------



## ReeferRusso (Dec 29, 2018)

EmotionalFescue said:


> I'm actually going to fit this to the output of a brooks flow meter, and it turns out it's 1/4. So I actually needed SS-4-TA-1-4.


Can you not simply screw the metering vavle directly into the Brooks and do away with the extra piece of tuning between the two?


----------



## EmotionalFescue (Jun 24, 2020)

ReeferRusso said:


> Can you not simply screw the metering vavle directly into the Brooks and do away with the extra piece of tuning between the two?


no, the valve has compression fittings. so the threads are for the nut and aren't npt.


----------



## *Ci* (Jun 16, 2016)

So, like one of the posted comments above, I am just learning about Co2 systems, and would like to take a step back. What does a metering valve do? I have a stock Co2Art Elite system as shown below, with the needle valve circled.
It is just a knob and the amount that I have to turn it to dial my bubble rate is so incredibly tiny, that I can’t really “fine tune” it as I would like. It is usually not enough or too much.
These metering valves you have pictured have dials with numbers - does that mean they can be adjusted more precisely? Do they sort of ‘click’ on each number or is it still very minute turns that are hard to not go too much? (hope I’m making myself clear). Can I simply unscrew my current needle valve and replace it with one of the metering valves, if I chose to do so?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## EmotionalFescue (Jun 24, 2020)

*Ci* said:


> So, like one of the posted comments above, I am just learning about Co2 systems, and would like to take a step back. What does a metering valve do? I have a stock Co2Art Elite system as shown below, with the needle valve circled.
> It is just a knob and the amount that I have to turn it to dial my bubble rate is so incredibly tiny, that I can’t really “fine tune” it as I would like. It is usually not enough or too much.
> These metering valves you have pictured have dials with numbers - does that mean they can be adjusted more precisely? Do they sort of ‘click’ on each number or is it still very minute turns that are hard to not go too much? (hope I’m making myself clear). Can I simply unscrew my current needle valve and replace it with one of the metering valves, if I chose to do so?
> Thanks for your help.


It does the same thing your current needle valve does, just with greater precision. Because that co2art model has the solenoid and valve manifolds integrated like it does, it's not as simple as swapping out valves. You could replace that whole 'post-body' section (solenoid and valve/bubble counter) with a different solenoid and valve. I actually have a co2art regulator i have done that for:










There's a new solenoid (blue arrow), then a flow meter with a high precision, low flow metering valve (red arrow), and a cheap back-pressure needle valve (green arrow). The benefit of this is that it's outrageously precise and stable. That flow meter has a 150mm scale, and every day - without fail - the float is sitting at 85mm.

Sounds like you have a small tank, so a flow meter may not be appropriate, but a new solenoid/valve/bubble counter could get you rock-steady co2 flow rates.


----------



## *Ci* (Jun 16, 2016)

EmotionalFescue said:


> It does the same thing your current needle valve does, just with greater precision. Because that co2art model has the solenoid and valve manifolds integrated like it does, it's not as simple as swapping out valves. You could replace that whole 'post-body' section (solenoid and valve/bubble counter) with a different solenoid and valve. I actually have a co2art regulator i have done that for:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m not sure I‘m following. My tank is 68g. The solenoid on my system is not integrated as far as I can tell, but the needle valve might be built into the bubble counter.. I’m not sure why I would need a different solenoid or a flow meter. I would just like a needle valve that is not so sensitive that the slightest touch gives me too much adjustment.
I would like to be able to replace my current valve with one that will allow me to tune it easier.
Can that not be done?


----------



## EmotionalFescue (Jun 24, 2020)

*Ci* said:


> I’m not sure I‘m following. My tank is 68g. The solenoid on my system is not integrated as far as I can tell, but the needle valve might be built into the bubble counter.. I’m not sure why I would need a different solenoid or a flow meter. I would just like a needle valve that is not so sensitive that the slightest touch gives me too much adjustment.
> I would like to be able to replace my current valve with one that will allow me to tune it easier.
> Can that not be done?


sorry, you said your bubble rate was incredibly tiny, i assumed that implied a small tank.

a flow meter is useful for larger tanks with bubble rates that are so high as to be uncountable. the tank that flow meter is on is 68g also.

in that co2art model, the expandable manifold blocks containing the needle valve connect to the block with the solenoid piston in what_ i think_ is a proprietary way. that's what i meant by integrated. i could be wrong about that.


----------



## *Ci* (Jun 16, 2016)

Ah, I meant that the amount that I need to turn the needle valve knob is tiny - I barely touch it and it will increase the bubbles tenfold. That is what I call too sensitive. I’m looking for a valve that I can turn to the next number or line and have the bubble rate go up only a small amount so I can increase my rate in smaller increments. 

Is this what a metering valve does?

My rate now is already way more bbs than I can count but am only getting slightly less than a 1 pt drop in pH.


----------



## EmotionalFescue (Jun 24, 2020)

*Ci* said:


> Ah, I meant that the amount that I need to turn the needle valve knob is tiny - I barely touch it and it will increase the bubbles tenfold. That is what I call too sensitive. I’m looking for a valve that I can turn to the next number or line and have the bubble rate go up only a small amount so I can increase my rate in smaller increments.
> 
> Is this what a metering valve does?
> 
> My rate now is already way more bbs than I can count but am only getting slightly less than a 1 pt drop in pH.


I see. yes, a precision metering valve will give you more turns per unit change in flow (there are probably more appropriate technical terms that i'm not using).


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

*Ci* said:


> Ah, I meant that the amount that I need to turn the needle valve knob is tiny - I barely touch it and it will increase the bubbles tenfold. That is what I call too sensitive. I’m looking for a valve that I can turn to the next number or line and have the bubble rate go up only a small amount so I can increase my rate in smaller increments.
> 
> Is this what a metering valve does?
> 
> My rate now is already way more bbs than I can count but am only getting slightly less than a 1 pt drop in pH.


Coarseness or "sensitivity" doesn't really define
if it's a metering valve.
you can have larger flow metering valves that "we " can't use but fine for larger flow demands.

*



Metering Valves

Click to expand...

*


> that are designed to provide accurate and stable control of flow rates in analytical,instrumentation,and research applications.It is a valve with infinite positioning and variable control that is capable of regulating the flow of fluid. A needle valve is a type of metering valve.


In our use most if not all are needle valves w/ fine needles in the few degree taper range.
Increase the metering valve to large angles say 10-20 degrees and it is still a metering valve .. for something..
Ours are like 1-3 degrees for the most precise low flow rates..

In your example it may be a fine metering valve for larger expected flow rates that you want controlled.

About the only thing that "may" define it is that there are many turns..
But again, that is dependent on what it is designed for..

Say small medium and large flow. A large flow rate metering valve will do what you see.
So each is defined by it's range not how many turns you want it to do..


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

jeffkrol said:


> Coarseness or "sensitivity" doesn't really define
> if it's a metering valve.
> you can have larger flow metering valves that "we " can't use but fine for larger flow demands.
> 
> ...


As to your problem.. instead of removing both solenoid and metering valve you can just add a second metering valve and just open the old one to full..

SMC AS-1000 added in line is a cheap add on.


https://www.alliedelec.com/product/smc-corporation/as1000-m5/70070861/?utm_source=google&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=surfaces%20across%20google



Would need m5 fitting and washer w/ hose barb to fit hose.
Normally would be between solenoid and bubble counter but not sure that is really necessary..


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

*Ci* said:


> Ah, I meant that the amount that I need to turn the needle valve knob is tiny - I barely touch it and it will increase the bubbles tenfold. That is what I call too sensitive. I’m looking for a valve that I can turn to the next number or line and have the bubble rate go up only a small amount so I can increase my rate in smaller increments.
> 
> Is this what a metering valve does?
> 
> My rate now is already way more bbs than I can count but am only getting slightly less than a 1 pt drop in pH.


most listed here are low flow range aerospace industrial, or chromatography device grade metering valves with the low CV (max) rate.
You can also dig the PDF to check their max flow rate for air at specific outlet/inlet pressure differential.
The actual precision of fine tuning bubbles of a metering valve, is the CV rate at around 0.00025, you can check the PDF CV curve/chart of a specific valve, if a valve have manageable turns at around CV = 0.00025, this valve is what you are looking for and will handle the bubble rate well.

Flow meters too, the models listed here not only handle the mini-scale flow rate well, they also give you actual flow rate of co2 in SCCM and total volume versus time.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

Bettatail said:


> Any one wants to DIY a two stage co2 system, right now there are some swagelok S series metering valve SS-SS4-VH, vernier handle version, available on evil bay.
> The same metering valve is at upper right in above picture.
> 
> Evil bay item number : 324555777352


edited.

all things well


----------



## EmotionalFescue (Jun 24, 2020)

Glad I snagged one!


----------



## EmotionalFescue (Jun 24, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## EmotionalFescue (Jun 24, 2020)

All hooked up. Thanks again @Bettatail for the tip!


----------



## EmotionalFescue (Jun 24, 2020)

Anyone have experience with Dakota Instruments valves? I see it listed in the OP, but curious if anyone has tried them. Seems like it could be a good option for someone wanting an off-the-shelf solution. 

Cv = 0.0008 at 16 turns full open (200ccm air max) for $91 (brass) or $151 (stainless).





__





Barstock High Precision Metering Needle Valve - Brass, Straight Flow Pattern


Barstock High Precision Metering Needle Valve, Brass, Straight Flow - Valves meter Air Flow from 200mL/min to 21500 mL/min & Water Flow from 6 mL/min to 650 mL/min




www.dakotainstruments.com


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

Dakota metering valves are the same as AAlborg or cole parmer high resolution needle valve.


----------



## EmotionalFescue (Jun 24, 2020)

Bettatail said:


> Dakota metering valves are the same as AAlborg or cole parmer high resolution needle valve.


Interesting!

Looks like they can be had for a good price on e bay but I don't see any with the manifold... 

I... I have somehow become obsessed with valves.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

EmotionalFescue said:


> Interesting!
> 
> Looks like they can be had for a good price on e bay but I don't see any with the manifold...
> 
> I... I have somehow become obsessed with valves.


It happens .
Look for "1" or "2" not h, m, or l.


----------



## EmotionalFescue (Jun 24, 2020)

jeffkrol said:


> It happens .
> Look for "1" or "2" not h, m, or l.


yeah, I see several #1s to be had for cheap, just not the version with the manifold... so, it could screw right into an aalborg flow meter, but I don't think it's a standard size... more research is clearly needed!


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

valve cartridges are the same standard between these valves, 

for AAlborg, cole, or sometimes Omega with high resolution valve, they are cheap because liquidated or used flowmeters are low price, but you can find the retail price from official website, they are the same spec and higher price than Dakota. 
I think these business groups are owned by the same corporation, ...


----------



## EmotionalFescue (Jun 24, 2020)

I see. The Aalborg #1 is really similar in spec to my Key #1 valve which is amazing. I'd like to have another but they seem to be pretty rare in the wild. Might have to snag one of the aalbors if I can find a manifold.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Bettatail said:


> valve cartridges are the same standard between these valves,
> 
> for AAlborg, cole, or sometimes Omega with high resolution valve, they are cheap because liquidated or used flowmeters are low price, but you can find the retail price from official website, they are the same spec and higher price than Dakota.
> I think these business groups are owned by the same corporation, ...


My opinion aalborg is the primary manuf. Rest just rebrand .. Cole for sure.

But not important..


----------



## BLITZTANK (Apr 14, 2021)

Bettatail said:


> that is right, the SS-4-TA-1-2


Hey, hope you are doing well, just trying to get through to you, please pm thanks


----------



## EmotionalFescue (Jun 24, 2020)

I'm exercising some self control and not just _buying all the valves_, but if anyone is in need at the moment, there's a Swagelok ss-ss2 double pattern on e bay right now for around $65 shipped. That's this guy (with 1/8" tube fittings) from the OP:



Bettatail said:


> *Swagelok precision metering valve*,
> *S series high precision metering valve*, Part number SS(B)-SS* , SS(B)-SM*
> Orifice: 0.032"
> Cv: 0.004 (at 10 turn full open)
> ...


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

I think the swagelok S series double pattern is more than $500 retail.
have a couple of them as samples, very high precision and extremely low flow control but I am not a big fan of this valve because it is difficult to put it on our co2 system and look good,


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

a swagelok M metering valve with vernier handle in Canada

below is the item number on evil bay, good luck.

174762511342


----------



## anjampie (May 7, 2021)

I have a Mott porous metal flow restrictor that turns a 30 PSI input pressure into 12 SCCM CO2 output flow rate (described here: Managing CO2 pressure | Fireplace aquarium). The restrictor is listed as 10 SCCM output but is calibrated against nitrogen gas which is slightly more viscous than CO2 gas so you get slightly more flow with CO2 than listed. You can order these bespoke from Mott (£££) or you can be really lucky and pick one up secondhand on ebay etc. I love the thing - pop it on the CO2 line and the output has been just rock solid for the last month since I got it. It makes the job of your needle valve so easy.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

anjampie said:


> I have a Mott porous metal flow restrictor that turns a 30 PSI input pressure into 12 SCCM CO2 output flow rate (described here: Managing CO2 pressure | Fireplace aquarium). The restrictor is listed as 10 SCCM output but is calibrated against nitrogen gas which is slightly more viscous than CO2 gas so you get slightly more flow with CO2 than listed. You can order these bespoke from Mott (£££) or you can be really lucky and pick one up secondhand on ebay etc. I love the thing - pop it on the CO2 line and the output has been just rock solid for the last month since I got it. It makes the job of your needle valve so easy.


I wish I could put the flow restrictor on the list as an alternated co2 flow control device for specific size planted tank, but the extremely low flow co2 through a single adjustable small orifice of high precision metering valve is more practical than the multiple porous passages restrictor. Small particles in the co2 gas will block the restrictor and make it useless pretty quick, and once the porous have been blocked I doubt the restrictor can be revived again.
these restrictors are for high purity gas, and it is the reason you only see these devices with VCR connection.


----------



## anjampie (May 7, 2021)

Bettatail said:


> I wish I could put the flow restrictor on the list as an alternated co2 flow control device for specific size planted tank, but the extremely low flow co2 through a single adjustable small orifice of high precision metering valve is more practical than the multiple porous passages restrictor. Small particles in the co2 gas will block the restrictor and make it useless pretty quick, and once the porous have been blocked I doubt the restrictor can be revived again.
> these restrictors are for high purity gas, and it is the reason you only see these devices with VCR connection.


It's been more than a month and everything has been rock solid with welder's MIG-grade CO2 so far. I also have a Hoke Micromite 1600 and I very much prefer the flow restrictor along with a £20 needle valve for fine-tweaking. I'll report back in a few more months.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

great, let's see how it work.
my concern is the porous passages in the restrictor are finer than 0.5 micron swagelok filter, small particles will block these passages, but since you have it work for a month now and let's see how well it keep working and for how long, then I will add it to the list if you can bring us the good result.


----------



## anjampie (May 7, 2021)

Bettatail said:


> great, let's see how it work.
> my concern is the porous passages in the restrictor are finer than 0.5 micron swagelok filter, small particles will block these passages, but since you have it work for a month now and let's see how well it keep working and for how long, then I will add it to the list if you can bring us the good result.


I've left the setup untouched for another month and the CO2 flow rate is stable. The shielding gas in MIG welding is designed to keep impurties out of the weld and seems reasonably clean. That may or may not be the case with CO2 intended for applications like paintball propulsion, beverage carbonation or fire suppression however. All good so far, but I'll report back again in 6 months.


----------



## Crazyhorse77 (Aug 17, 2020)

Anyone able to help with where to buy a decent valve in Australia, or at least somewhere that will ship here?


----------



## anjampie (May 7, 2021)

Bettatail said:


> great, let's see how it work.
> my concern is the porous passages in the restrictor are finer than 0.5 micron swagelok filter, small particles will block these passages, but since you have it work for a month now and let's see how well it keep working and for how long, then I will add it to the list if you can bring us the good result.


Following up again, we're still good with flow through the porous metal restrictor. I'm really happy with it.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

anjampie said:


> I have a Mott porous metal flow restrictor that turns a 30 PSI input pressure into 12 SCCM CO2 output flow rate (described here: Managing CO2 pressure | Fireplace aquarium). The restrictor is listed as 10 SCCM output but is calibrated against nitrogen gas which is slightly more viscous than CO2 gas so you get slightly more flow with CO2 than listed. You can order these bespoke from Mott (£££) or you can be really lucky and pick one up secondhand on ebay etc. I love the thing - pop it on the CO2 line and the output has been just rock solid for the last month since I got it. It makes the job of your needle valve so easy.





anjampie said:


> Following up again, we're still good with flow through the porous metal restrictor. I'm really happy with it.


I add the mott flow restirictor to the list, now I need to find one at affordable price so I can try it,


----------



## anjampie (May 7, 2021)

Bettatail said:


> I add the mott flow restirictor to the list, now I need to find one at affordable price so I can try it,


I'm still happy with it. I picked it up used trawling on ebay where they appear with some regularity.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

there are two stainless steel Swagelok M series metering valves are in good price on evilbay at the moment, one of them has the vernier handle. 
item number:
144351597350
144344728824
ask seller if he has spare nuts and ferrules.

good luck.


----------



## EmotionalFescue (Jun 24, 2020)

1300 series Hoke for $10

listing number 175111910387


----------



## Crazyhorse77 (Aug 17, 2020)

eBay 175191822259

Can someone help me, when it says 1/4" tube connection does that mean silicon rubber or do I need an adaptor? So hard to find stuff in Australia.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Crazyhorse77 said:


> eBay 175191822259
> 
> Can someone help me, when it says 1/4" tube connection does that mean silicon rubber or do I need an adaptor? So hard to find stuff in Australia.


"Usually" means metal tube. Either ss or brass.
There are hose barb adapters though.

Really need to know "what" metering valve you are talking about though.


----------



## MiamiJim (5 mo ago)

Hello all. If anyone happens upon any deals on metering valves that they are not going to buy and wouldn't mind sharing the information with me it would be immensely appreciated. I am currently trying to get 2 regulators pieced together and am doing my best to find the parts to do so.


----------

